# Need Tecumseh Connecting Rod 31295C



## Gear&Axle_Guy (Oct 23, 2007)

I am looking for a tecumseh connecting rod for a snowblower with a Tecumseh engine on it. The part number is 31295C. It has been discontinued  so I am looking for anyone who may have it just sitting around.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I could look at work if you want me to, might be able to find something for you


----------



## Gear&Axle_Guy (Oct 23, 2007)

That would be awsome. If you find one let me know how much you want for it and the shipping cost. Thanks.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

can you give me the full model number of it? I'm looking at the 07 Stens book and they have 3 of them, but they have what motors they fit, might be able to go off of that


----------



## Gear&Axle_Guy (Oct 23, 2007)

Its off an old Tecumseh engine model #: H50-65222J.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

sorry, I can't get anything, CPD doesn't have anything in any of thier warehouses, and I don't have one in stock, sorry


----------



## Gear&Axle_Guy (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for checking, the closest one I found is in another country. Looks like I'll be supporting a foreign economy this week.


----------



## captron (Feb 5, 2011)

I have the Rod that you need I know its 4 years later but who knows maybe someone else needs the rod?  Ron's Small Engines 301-898-5295 or 301-440-4932


----------

